# Brauche dringend Tips zur Optimierung!



## muepe (5. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Seite zu optimieren und benötige dringend noch weitere Tips.
Mein größtes Problem: Ich verwende Frames und weiss nicht, wie die Suchmaschinen diesen am besten folgen.

Meine index-Seite hat folgende Angaben:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>*?*</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="author" content="*?*">
<meta name="keywords" content="*?*">
<META NAME="description" CONTENT="*?*">
<META NAME="revisit-after" CONTENT="7 days">
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<META NAME="Content-Language" CONTENT="de">
</head>

<frameset rows="*" frameborder="0" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frameset cols="150,*" frameborder="0" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="index/left.htm" name="leftFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  <frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="0" border="0" framespacing="0">
    <frame src="index/top.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
    <frame src="index/start.php" name="mainFrame">
  </frameset>
  <noframes>
Textbeschreibung der Seite
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</frameset>
<frameset>
</frameset>
</html>
```

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es, die Seite zu optimieren und ... genügt es die index-Seite zu optimieren oder muss ich die Metas auf jede Seite setzen?

Danke und Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Du Frames verwendest, dann werden von der Suchmaschine lediglich die Meta-Tags berücksichtigt, die sich in der Frameset-Datei (also z.B. index.htm) befinden. 

Es bringt nichts, Meta-Tags in den Seiten zu platzieren, die nur im Frameset eingebunden werden, da diese Tags in den <head>-Bereich einer Webseite gehören. Diese Meta-Tags würden dann aber zwangsläufig im <body>-Bereich auftauchen. Außerdem würden sie sich mit den Meta-Tags des Framesets überschneiden, die im <head> stehen.

Bei der Optimierung solltest Du Dich demnach auf die Anpassung der Frameset-Datei konzentrieren. Sehr wichtig für Google ist aber auch, was in den einzelnen eingebundenen Dateien als Content drinsteht. Wichtige Schlagworte solltest Du in Überschriften und im Text mehrfach unterbringen. Diese natürlich auch in den Keywords und im Title des Framesets.


----------



## smarti (12. April 2004)

Viele Suchmaschinen werten die ersten 100 Wörter einer Homepage aus, und bei Dir steht in Noframe: Textbeschreibung der Seite

Da muss eine Aussagekräftige Beschreibung rein, mit allen Stichworten aber nicht als Liste sondern in Satzform.

Gruß
smarti


----------

